# Hashis and Hypertension



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

So I was recently diagnosed with Hasi's because of a Nodule Biopsy and high antibodies. I for the most part have Hypo symptoms however have been dealing with Hypertension. My endo says there is no correlation between my hashis and my hypertension but how can it not be related. For the most part my BP is only slightly elevated 130/90 but I have these episodes where I get pulsating headaches and I can feel the blood pulsing in my fingertips/ with palpitations and I go check my BP and usually it is 170/100. I have been on BP meds ( calcium channel blockers) and they help my day to day hypertension but not the crazy spikes. I am 29 years old, runner, in great shape, and eat healthy. This is not normal to have these spikes right?? I am also on a small dose of synthroid but I have had these spikes on and off of synthroid. My TSH has never been lower then 2.0 so I don't think I am hyperthyroid???? Anyone else out there in my shoes.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not exactly in your shoes at the moment, but I've been close. I've had BP of 90/60 my entire life. Then I had my thyroid removed. For a few months, I was hovering around 130/90, sometimes higher. One nurse took it three times because she wasn't believing what she saw. (I guess I don't fit the profile of a person with high BP.) Anyway, once I got settled in with my replacement meds, it went back down again, and it's typically around 90/60 to 100/65. I think my body was just in turmoil after my thyroid removal, but it figured things out. Hopefully you'll get there, too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

The problem very well could be that you are under medicated. Most of us do best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and with the FREE T3 in the 75% range of the range given by your lab.

Info above.

As an active sports person and a runner, you "need" your FT3 to be in the right place. If this doc won't concede that, find one that will. Sports medicine doc, Naturopathic or D.O..

Hugs to you!


----------

